# HELP! MTHFR gene and placental abruption...



## nydiagonz (Jun 29, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with the MTHFR gene and how it may or may not relate to placental abruption? My story is under another thread (My Story: Placental abruption and loss at 24 weeks) but I had a placental abruption and lost my baby boy.

My doctor, who is one of the best high-risk perenatologists and a geneticists around, told me that this genetic variant had nothing to do with my abruption. I know it sounds funny to second guess someone who not only has great credentials, but is a super, awesome, dedicated doctor. It's just that the research I have done tells me otherwise... I know... don't believe everything you read.

So, I am wondering if anyone else has this genetic variant, or knows anything from personal experience that may shed some light on my situation. I am getting ready to try again and am really, really worried about this happening again. My homosistine levels are normal, so that is good, but just having this genetic predisposition really confuses me and worries me.

I would appreciate any knowlege that you great mamas have...
Thank you,


----------



## fire_in_july (Jun 10, 2005)

I have the weirdo MTHFR gene.

I have carried two pregnancies to term, and am currently at 29 - 30 weeks in my current pregnancy.

I also had a first trimester miscarriage in high school - never saw a doctor about it because I did not want my parents to find out, so don't know the cause of that. But since then, everything has been fine!

I have no idea for you on the placental abruption thing, but just wanted to let you know that it's totally possible (for at least some women!) to have healthy babies with this.

I am sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

First I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your son, Abdullah. My daughter was stillborn at 39 weeks in November. I was diagnosed with MTHFR after her loss and her death was definitely related to the blood disorder. I was lucky that the doctor that performed her emergency cesarean is really interested in and informed on blood disorders and their role in pregnancy loss. I had gone into spontaneous labor with her birth and when we arrived at the hospital there was no heartbeat found. When the doctor opened me up during surgery the first thing she saw was a giant blood clot. She told us that the clot either cut off oxygen rich blood to the baby causing her to die and then the placenta abrupted naturally or possibly the clot caused the placenta to abrupt and then my daughter died. Either way, the blood clot was due to the MTHFR gene mutation that I carry and the blood clot caused my daughter's death.
I don't know if you have consulted with a hematologist but that may be something to look into. A hematologist could run a very comprehensive blood panel to see if any other proteins or blood levels are off. It could be possible your doctor just isn't aware of the role MTHFR plays in pregnancy complications and loss, it is very new and somewhat controversial in the medical field. I would recommend getting a second opinion.
Hope this info was helpful. Take care and you will be in my thoughts.
Angela


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

I also wanted to add that my homocystine levels were also normal right after the stillbirth. My D-Dymer and Protien S were off. AND I have a two year old daughter that was a healthy pregnancy, no complications- my doctor told me that the risks from blood clotting disorders increase with age so that could be why my first pregnancy was healthy and second ended in stillbirth. I don't want to scare anybody, but if you have a clotting disorder you should be monitored a little more closely than the average gal during pregnancy.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

You can also look on the FVL board at Yahoo.com there are women there that have your d/o and know a lot about how it can cause problems in pregnancy. I have a different clotting d/o, and know that clots do not have to be present to be a factor..

Angela-

How are you?


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm sick right now so I hope I make sense









I found out I had the MTHFR mutation after having a second trimester loss. Even the "best" perinatologists know next to nothing about this condition. It is the rare Dr who has any true knowledge. Placental abruption is definitely connected to the disorder. It is really hard to find really good info on this, but it *is* out there. There are things you can do to lessen your risk - the first thing being to make sure you are getting lots of folic acid & other b vitamins! I dont have time to type more right now, but (((HUGS))) to you. I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## BrookeyD (Jul 18, 2005)

hi my name is Brooke...

I have **** MTHFR. I have dedicated a site to this disorder, www.mthfr.net

I also have a link on my site for a Great MTHFR Forum.. I am trying to get as many people as I can together so that we can gather a lot of useful information...

Please feel free to email me anytime, or chat with me in my forum...


----------

